# Linux Server - Apache, Problem mit asx datei



## source_deluxe (8. Oktober 2005)

Guten Tag, wir haben ein Online Radio. Ich habe eine Asx datei erstellt so das man mit dem Mediaplayer zu unseren Stream listen kann.
Das Problem ist das im Firefox die datei nicht geöffnet wird, bzw. es wird nur dieser Code wieder gegeben im Browser:

```
<ASX>
<Entry>
<ref HREF="http://80.237.211.69:8000"/>
<MOREINFO HREF="http://www.musikfaktor.de/" />
<copyright>MusikFaktor</copyright>
<author>MusikFaktor</author>
</Entry>
</ASX>
```
Dies ist der Code der auch in der asx datei steht, also wird net augeführt sondern nur als klarer Text wiedergegeben.
In der mime.types ist aber der typ asx bereits eingetragen, ich hoffe es kann mir einer Helfen denn ich weiss echt net mehr weiter.
Danke
mfg Source


----------

